# Ti Fe vs Fi Te ?



## benamoorchan (May 8, 2015)

I understand how they work, but i cant figure out wich functions i have because i relate to fi as much as i relate to fe. Can someone explains to me the difference between them ? Because i am an enxp, i get them but i don't know how to recognize them in me. You can ask me anything. Thank you


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm gonna apologise right away, because I'm probably going to give you way more than you wanted. I'm like, laying ground work first.

An introverted attitude for a judging function views the outer world in terms of the self's subjective ideal, so they attempt to make the outer world more like the inner self. An extraverted attitude views the inner world in terms of the non-self's objective ideal, so they attempt to make the inner self more like the outer world. 

Introverted attitudes have a deeper but less expansive focus. Extraverted attitudes have a broader but more shallow focus. 

Te and Fe both encourage the use of an external standard, the first with impersonal systems, the latter with personal ones. You can see influence of extraverted judging in an argument if the person uses appeals to some authority - this prominent study says X (so X is correct), all leading researchers in this field say Y (so Y is the correct position to hold), M's behavior is not in keeping with the standard of the group (so M's behavior is bad/disagreeable), etc. 

Ti and Fi both encourage the setting of internal standards, based on personal experiences and ideas. They lead a person to seek internal harmony and congruence with their environment. I think Fi would love the Gandhi quote - "if you believe in something, and do not live it, that is dishonest." 

Now for the actual pairs. Te/Fi works by having impersonal considerations set (Te) and personal considerations as variable (Fi). Fe/Ti has humane considerations as set (Fe) and technical considerations as variable (Ti). That's why they go together the way they do. One is set, so the other is variable. One is personal, and the other is impersonal. 

So as individuals, we reach certain worldviews. I always say it like this - which could you psychologically not survive without? Meaning, which of these, if missing, would make your life crash and burn?

Te - the environment must be efficiently organized
Fi - life must be personally congruent to me, I must act as I believe
Fe - the environment must be socially friendly
Ti - life must make sense to me

And for the Feeling attitudes in particular:

Fe - Everything can (and should) be considered in terms of how it affects others
Fi - Everything can (and should) be congruent to my values

Which would you say is more indicative of how you view things?

*NOTE of possible bias*: I am an Fe/Ti user. While I'm fairly well versed in the use of Te, my understanding of Fi can be on the simplistic side, as I am pretty opposed to it in many (if not most) situations. If Fi-users could come and supplement what I have, that'd be phenomenal.


----------



## benamoorchan (May 8, 2015)

I was thinking, i relate to feelers but maybe is it because my feeling function is really developped ? I think that your description made me understand more things about fi and ti, i do want to understand how the world works and i think that i have a pretty strong fe. Thank you for replying  i guess i am an entp. Based on what you explained.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Watch this. It breaks down the Fe/Ti, Te/Fi, Ne/Si, and Se/Ni axes.


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

Junatwn said:


> I understand how they work, but i cant figure out wich functions i have because i relate to fi as much as i relate to fe. Can someone explains to me the difference between them ? Because i am an enxp, i get them but i don't know how to recognize them in me. You can ask me anything. Thank you


The idea that someone is either a "Ti/Fe" type or a "Te/Fi" type is inconsistent with Jung, inconsistent with Myers, has never been endorsed by the official MBTI folks, and has no respectable body of evidence behind it.

For more on the bogosity of the "tandems" idea, see this post and this post.

And _doubling up_ on the introverted and extraverted versions of the same function (like you've described for Fe and Fi) is actually pretty common. Dario Nardi's test is arguably the most-linked-to cognitive functions test, but as further discussed in the spoiler in this post, INTJs typically get high Te scores _and high Ti scores_ (with Te not substantially favored over Ti), when they take Nardi's test, and they similarly get high Ni scores _and high Ne scores_ (with Ni not substantially favored over Ne). INFJs often get Fi scores that are as high or higher than their Fe scores. All the IN types tend to relate pretty strongly to Ti. And so on. As I understand it, there has _never_ been a cognitive functions test where the results come anywhere close to lining up with the Harold Grant model expectations, where ENFPs are supposedly Ne-Fi-Te-Si and ENTPs are supposedly Ne-Ti-Fe-Si — and again, that wasn't Jung's model, nor is it the official MBTI model.

That said, assuming you're either an ENFP or an ENTP, if you tend to get relatively _high_ scores on _both_ Fi and Fe, that would tend to suggest you're more likely an ENFP than an ENTP.

If you have any interest in taking the official "Step I" MBTI, you'll find a link to that here.

And just in case you follow any of my earlier links and they whet your appetite for a fuller course of cognitive function mythbusting, you'll find that in this post and the posts it links to.


----------



## benamoorchan (May 8, 2015)

emberfly said:


> Watch this. It breaks down the Fe/Ti, Te/Fi, Ne/Si, and Se/Ni axes.


Thank you !  i know know i have fe-ti and se-ni


----------

